# Firecrackers



## omri (Jul 12, 2011)

would someone be kind enough to explain what they are thank you


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jul 12, 2011)

"Spread peanut butter thickly on a cracker. Top with perfectly cleaned MJ
(no twigs or seeds, and break up any buds) - about 1gram .
Spread peanut butter on another cracker, and put on top of the MJ, peanut
butter side down, so the layers are cracker, PB, MJ, PB, cracker.

Put on some foil, and bake at 290-300 for 20 minutes. Let cool and eat."

"A *firecracker* (also known as a *cracker*, *noise maker*, *banger*, or *bunger*) is a small explosive device primarily designed to produce a large amount of noise, especially in the form of a loud bang; any visual effect is incidental to this goal. They have fuses, and are wrapped in a heavy paper casing to contain the explosive compound. Firecrackers, along with fireworks, originated in China."

I don't know which one you are talking about, but here you go... hope this helps...


----------



## omri (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks kmksrh21 not sure which i was talking about either but now i have both thanks to to you lol!


----------



## gioua (Jul 13, 2011)

these are the ONLY things that have really made me see the other side of the rainbow... (it was scary... lol) and to this day... I still use them.. infact.. I prefer them over smoking hash or weed... the buzz to me is a energetic kinda stony.. relaxing high... that last for 2-5 hours (except that one time when it was a goof 8+ hours and I finally went to sleep... woke up very buzzed still.. be warned... edibles are nothing like a smoke high


----------



## green fan (Jul 16, 2011)

I eat them everyday.
I grind up bud with stems, get graham crackers. I use about 2 grams of powdered bud per giant cracker, sometimes more sometimes less. I basically just go by how strong I want my batch to be. Mix the ground bud with natural peanut butter that I extra peanut oil to, just a little, or your peanut butter weed mixture will be too runny, if so just pop in fridge and let set some.
I put 2 spoonfuls on each cracker, wrap in aluminum foil (heavy duty shinyside out) for 65 mis @ 270 f 
I store them in the freezer and they taste much better that way. I am always hooking people up with the giant cracker brocken into 8 even pieces. I give them a square and tell them it aint for kids. If you freak out start pounding beers and you should be better than ok


----------



## gioua (Jul 18, 2011)

yep it's my preferred method over all of it... smoking still is nice but... for every day pain


----------



## MsBBB (Jul 26, 2011)

*This is a recipe that I tweaked for myself, I got it from another site and adjusted the directions for my use:*


*MsBBB UltimateMarijuana Firecracker Recipe*

Original recipe from: http://forum.grasscity.com/incredible-edible-herb/445852-my-ultimate-marijuana-firecracker-recipe-pics.html

_Firecrackers are quick and easy to make, you don't need muchweed and they get you so baked for the whole damn day!_

*What you need:*

1-1 1/2 tablespoons (5-6 grams) ground weed of choice (0.5 grams weed per cracker)

6 Graham crackers halved to make 12 or 24Ritz crackers (or crackers of your choice)

3-4 tablespoons Natural High fat Peanutbutter (Nutella can be substituted or in addition to peanut butter)


_1tablespoon corn oil if your peanut butter is not natural or high fat (optional)_

_Aluminumfoil_


*Please check the notes at the bottom of the recipe also!*

*Steps: Part 1: Bake/**Decarboxylate your Marijuana for Firecrackers:*

350 degree F oven &#8211; Make a packet outof foil for the raw marijuana

When oven reaches 250 degrees F placemarijuana packet in the oven. Once the oven reaches 350F turn it off and put the weed in theoven. Set the timer for 20 minutes, that should be enough. Halfway through turnyour foil packet of marijuana over. You can tell if you pinch your nugs andthey fall apart into dust that you are perfect. Now keep your weed to the sidefor one moment.

Turn the oven off once it reaches 350F and put the weed in the oven. Set thetimer for 20 minutes, that should be enough. Halfway through turn your foilpacket of marijuana over. You can tell if you pinch your nugs and they fallapart into dust that you are perfect. Now keep your weed to the side for onemoment.

*Steps Part 2: Making your Firecrackers*

Set your oven to 350 degrees F 

Take the decarboxylated marijuana andadd it to the peanut butter in a small container. Mix the marijuana and peanutbutter making sure as much surface area as possible comes into contact with thepeanut butter.

Lay your crackers out and spread ONEside of EACH cracker with the peanut butter and marijuana mixture, and theother half with Nutella (if using). 

Sandwich the remaining peanut buttercrackers to the ones containing weed and give them a gentle squish together.Then completely wrap in aluminum foil, I tear and fold a large enough piece foreach sandwich. 

Put them in the oven and set the timerfor 20 minutes, turn over halfway through baking.

Let the crackers cool down a littlebefore eating!


*Notes:*


_1st time with firecrackers I recommend 1g of weed, also personally I have never noticed smoking tolerance effect my high with firecrackers - it&#8217;s always mind blowing!_
_I grind (weed grinder or coffee grinder) my weed before placing in the oven for decarboxylation_
_Natural peanut butter seems to contain the most fat, if in doubt just mix your peanut butter with 1 tablespoon of butter or vegetable oil. The more fat the better, as this is what absorbs the THC and is digested by you._
_Aluminum foil is mainly used so that the crackers don&#8217;t burn._
_THC has a boiling point of __200C__ or __392F_
_C= Celsius and F= Fahrenheit_
_It may take 45-90 minutes before you start feeling high DO NOT EAT TOO MUCH or you might get sick!_


----------



## dankillerbs (Jul 28, 2011)

Sounds gross to eat and is a really inefficient method of consumption.


----------



## MsBBB (Jul 28, 2011)

dankillerbs said:


> Sounds gross to eat and is a really inefficient method of consumption.


*It may sound gross to some but I like peanut butter so I have "acquired" a taste for Firecrackers. Why do you say Firecrackers are an inefficent method for the use of MJ? Remember that most of us here grow for our personal use and we have the amounts of MJ needed to make our edible medibles. Have you ever tried Firecrackers or any other MJ edible?*


----------



## gioua (Jul 28, 2011)

dankillerbs said:


> Sounds gross to eat and is a really inefficient method of consumption.



Yup have heard some folks hate the taste... I can say most folks that have tried it and hated it.. were more then likely done wrong... if it taste kinda green then it was screwed to start with... you mix it with a high fat peanut butter and recook the decarbed weed... most folks do not decarb before hand.. this is essential!!

and inefficient?? I can smoke weed all day.. and only get mild relieve for 30 mins at best... even with the "dank" high" or whatever you kids call top shelf shit... and I can take a 2 g firecracker and be set for a good 3-8 hours... and it's all a much higher effect.


----------



## harryhood (Jul 28, 2011)

dankillerbs said:


> Sounds gross to eat and is a really inefficient method of consumption.


It's not bad actually. It may seem inefficient but I know from experience it gets you wicked stoned, or at least a different kind of high than smoking it (which is nice to switch it up), also it lasts longer. IMO worth it to do once in a while.


----------



## MsBBB (Jul 29, 2011)

*It is a different type of high, and in my opinion a nice high for a longer period of time. The amount of MJ that I put into my Firecrackers is equivalent to 3-5 thin joints, which is about 4.5- 7.5 hours of high time. Using that amount for Firecrackers (4-6) is about 20-24 hours of high time for me. Different people respond differently, but this has been my experience. I enjoy the taste, the MJ adds a different texture and I really don't taste it. *


----------



## newkirk (Jul 29, 2011)

Used PB for a long time but have settled on Nutella with original Wheat Thins. Although I confess I have never tried graham crackers.

Strictly a recreational user and can make 6-8 firecrackers per gram. 1 works well, 2 is amazing and 3 can sometimes be a little too much, but a little excess is good once in a while.

Oh yea. wait about 1.5 hours after ingesting then smoke a tiny bit and the combined effects can be mind blowing.


----------



## MsBBB (Jul 29, 2011)

*I made 6 last weekend and had 2 left over, decided to have a wake and bake today so I heated one in the oven and ate it for breakfast with my coffee. For some reason this one gave me a lot nicer feeling than the past weekend. I ate it at 8 a.m. and started to feel it around 9-9:30 a.m. and it lasted until about 4 p.m. During that time I experienced many good and different affects. For me this is so much nicer than smoking.*


----------



## at0ms0ft (Jul 30, 2011)

This sounds very interesting. My wife loves edibles and these are super easy for her to make. Thanks for sharing this recipe I know for sure she will be making several different variations of it.


----------



## newkirk (Aug 1, 2011)

> I made 6 last weekend and had 2 left over, decided to have a wake and bake today so I heated one in the oven and ate it for breakfast with my coffee. For some reason this one gave me a lot nicer feeling than the past weekend. I ate it at 8 a.m. and started to feel it around 9-9:30 a.m. and it lasted until about 4 p.m. During that time I experienced many good and different affects. For me this is so much nicer than smoking


There have been times when it seemed that the smaller doses were actually more enjoyable. I felt more high/stoned than just couchlocked wasted. I confess I do tend to get easily carried away.


----------



## HankDank (Aug 2, 2011)

damnit! someone told me about how to make these, but they did'nt tell me to decarbonate or whatever...i just ground up some bud and mixed it with oily peanut butter and spread it on, set the over to 350, put the crackers in and turned the oven off and was supposed to wait like 20-30 mins..well figured while i waited id come here n see if anyone else had heard of this...did i just waste my bud?


----------



## MsBBB (Aug 3, 2011)

HankDank said:


> damnit! someone told me about how to make these, but they did'nt tell me to decarbonate or whatever...i just ground up some bud and mixed it with oily peanut butter and spread it on, set the over to 350, put the crackers in and turned the oven off and was supposed to wait like 20-30 mins..well figured while i waited id come here n see if anyone else had heard of this...did i just waste my bud?


*There are usually more than one successful way to do things. I also tried it without decarbing the MJ and the firecrackers were not potent at all, a total waste for me. Let us know how it worked for you without decarbing. Thanks*


----------



## HankDank (Aug 3, 2011)

well they tasted a bit shitty, i ended up dipping them in some nutella, which after that they tasted perfectly fine...i honestly couldnt tell, i don't think they were really that potent...i ate about 3 crackers about an hour before i went to bed and i started to get pretty relaxed feeling before i crashed and slept ok, but thats about it..


----------



## newkirk (Aug 4, 2011)

Just my opinion but I think the need to decarb the weed is relative to how moist the pot you start out with is. As I understand the process it can be speeded by heat or will occur naturally over time.

I have never decarbed the weed for firecrackers however have done it for tincture.
My firecrackers have always worked but I buy retail Cali pot that has made it's way across the country and it is always a little drier than I prefer for smoking but works fine for edibles.

The 1 hour mark, for me, is about where the effects of a firecracker start getting interesting, but usually really kick in at about the 1.5-2 hr mark. This is also the point where just a bit of smoking really ratchets things up.


----------



## Farfenugen (Aug 4, 2011)

Peanut butter itself, infused with cannabutter, spread on hot bagles, or on crackers, the highs with the crunch with the peanuty taste, delish


----------



## MsBBB (Aug 4, 2011)

*I decarb with all of my edibles because IMO it bring out the potency. The times that I did not decarb the potency was not there. Just my experience...*

*Cannabudder adds a nice kick to everything.*


----------



## newkirk (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll have to give it a try (decarbing), and see what happens.
My recipe is 300 degrees x 25 minutes. Used Jif for years, but have gone to a Nutella knock-off sold at my local grocery for a higher saturated fat ratio.

Could the extra oily PB and the ever decreasing temps in the oven facilitate the need to decarb first?


----------



## MsBBB (Aug 4, 2011)

newkirk said:


> I'll have to give it a try (decarbing), and see what happens.
> My recipe is 300 degrees x 25 minutes. Used Jif for years, but have gone to a Nutella knock-off sold at my local grocery for a higher saturated fat ratio.
> 
> Could the extra oily PB and the ever decreasing temps in the oven facilitate the need to decarb first?


Now that you said that, you might be on to something...I think the reason for the decrease in temps is so that the crackers don't burn. It probably works if you don't decarb, but use a higher temp to release the goodies/potency in the MJ. Have you ever burned your crackers at that temp for 25 minutes? I don't think so, but I'm asking anyway.


----------



## newkirk (Aug 4, 2011)

My original recipe was 320 degrees x 22 minutes and they were just a little burnt. That is why I backed off on the temp and extended the time a smidge.

I also seal mine in foil. Not sure if it helps, doesn't seem to hurt. It was part of the original recipe I found. I have presumed that by sealing the seams with tight folding that I was retaining any moisture that would otherwise dry out.


----------

